# Frag an Juwi die es aufn Ptr geschaft haben :D



## Toyuki (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte meinen Char kopieren aber war zu spät^^ man kann atm kein char mehr kopieren.
Meine frage ist wie sieht es mit Titaniumerz sondieren aus? Lohnt es sich oder sollte ich meine ~300 erze noch schnell verticken?

Vielen Dank für alle sinnvollen Antworten

~Toyuki


----------



## Dalmus (25. Juni 2009)

Hab's leider auch (noch) nicht auf den PTR geschafft, aber ein paar Infos/Erfahrungsberichte gibt's im PTR-Forum:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...50456&sid=3

Edit:
Kleine Überlegung meinerseits:
Derzeitige AH-Kosten bei uns für 1 Stack Titanerz: 300G
Derzeitige AH-Kosten bei uns für 1 Stack Saroniterz: 20G

Anscheinend braucht der Alchi 3 blaue Steine um einen der neuen lila Steinchen zu transmutieren.
Die Rate für die lila Steinchen beim Sondieren von Titanerz scheint etwa die gleiche zu sein wie die Rate für blaue Steinchen bei Saroniterz.
Somit dürfte es bei den aktuellen Preisen (heute morgen geschaut) wesentlich günstiger sein Steinchen zu transmutieren als Titanerz zu sondieren.

Wahrscheinlich wird es dann einen Run auf Saroniterz geben, sodaß die Preise drastisch angehoben werden.
Eine vielversprechende (aber möglicherweise riskante) Taktik könnte also sein schon jetzt reichlich Saroniterz zu kaufen, zu sondieren und die Steinchen zu horten.

Mehr Infos beizeiten wären aber vermutlich nicht schlecht.
Derzeit gibt es bei Alchis ja keinen CD auf Transmutationen von Steinen (afaik). Aber wer weiss ob das so bleibt? Auch die Transmutationsrezepte finde ich gerade etwas verwirrend...


----------



## NoD (26. Juni 2009)

Mein Kopiervorgang ist leider auch noch nicht abgeschlossen.

Also diese Infos habe ich bisher auch.

Titanerz -> sondieren: epic gem (droprate so wie blaue beim Saronit)
dabei kommt noch Titanstau raus. Beim Juwilehrer abgeben. 10 Staub: 1 Juwi Marke

*5 Juwi Marken: 1 Epic Vorlage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*15 Emblem des Heldentums: 1 Epicgem*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*bzw. 10.000 Ehre*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe doch mal, daß die den Rubin noch rot einfärben. *g*

Auf die bisherigen Transmutationsrezepte komm ich noch nicht so ganz klar.
Aus einigen blauen Steinchen kann man epische herstellen (3:1)
Um andere epische herzustellen braucht man aber wiederum 3 epische? Oo

Egal, das Thema wird bestimmt schon im Alchi-Forum diskutiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (26. Juni 2009)

Interessanter fände ich, ob die Drachenaugen weiterhin prismatisch sind.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Interessanter fände ich, ob die Drachenaugen weiterhin prismatisch sind.


Guter Punkt.
Zwar wurde da eine Änderung angekündigt, allerdings ist diesbezüglich nichts in den Patchnotes zu finden.

Worüber ich allerdings gerade gestolpert bin:
&#9702;Icy Prism now has a chance of yielding an epic gem.

Da würde mich nun wirklich die Rate interessieren. Oo
*heimlich schonmal gefrorene Kugeln bunker*


----------



## Giggs (26. Juni 2009)

Schätz mal das es die gleiche dropchance wie das Drachenauge hat, oder hab ich nur pech*?


----------



## advanced08 (26. Juni 2009)

also denke mal das die drachenaugen prismatisch bleiben die anderen berufe wurden ja "gebufft"


----------



## NoD (27. Juni 2009)

So habs nun auf PTR geschafft.

8 Stacks Titanerz sondiert. 9 Epicgems 26 Staub. (3 blaue, jede Menge grüne)

Selbe chande wie blaue gems auf Saronit meiner Meinung nach.

10 Staub Q abgeben: 1 Juwimärkchen. wiederholbar.


----------



## NoD (30. Juni 2009)

Wie ihr bestimmt schon gesehen habt:

Epic Gems transmutations now have a 20 hours cooldown.

Also Alchis haben nen CD.

Nun gut wird das mit den Erzen doch bischen interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (30. Juni 2009)

NoD schrieb:


> Wie ihr bestimmt schon gesehen habt:
> Epic Gems transmutations now have a 20 hours cooldown.
> Also Alchis haben nen CD.
> Nun gut wird das mit den Erzen doch bischen interessanter
> ...


Das mit dem CD finde ich nicht weiter schlimm. Kannst ihn halt dann noch teurer verkaufen ^^ Direkt nachm Patch kannste die CDs locker für ~150g loswerden.


----------



## Neitmaer (1. Juli 2009)

Am Rande noch:

Drachenaugen sind wie angekündigt nun nicht mehr prismatisch


----------



## Kalesia (1. Juli 2009)

stand ja auch dick und breit in den Patchnotes.


----------



## Brucki (2. Juli 2009)

Drachenaugen wurden aber trotzdem gebufft, so wie die boni der anderen Berufe auch, oder nicht?


----------



## dmarquardt (3. Juli 2009)

Wie viel Titanerz habt ihr euch denn gebunkert?

Hab auf dem PTR 15 Stacks sondiert, 14 epische Steine plus den Kleinkram bekommen. Hab rund 6.500 G investiert und hab mit dem selbsgesammelten jetzt rund 1.200 Titanerz auf der Bank.
Eingekauft hab ich für max. 180 G/Stack. Aktuell gehts bei uns im AH mit 260 G/Stack lost, gestern waren es 360 G/Stack.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spekuliere ein wenig auf den Verkauf ungeschliffener Steine sowie der Rezepte die ich zunächst für den Eigenbedarf kaufe. Mit meinem Alchi kann ich dann auch noch mal jeden Tag einen transmutieren...


----------



## Kaosz (5. Juli 2009)

Interessant sind für mich eher die niedrigen Beschaffungspreise von 10k Ehre oder 15 Marken. Da werd ich doch glatt noch 4 oder 5 Heros am Tag durchrushen und zusehen, dass ich am Ehre Cap bin mit genügend Marken zum Abgeben, bevor der Patch live geht - zusätzlich zum Titanerz in meinem Besitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2009)

75k ehre hab ich
+ ca 200 marken .. wenn man alle 3 zusammen nimmt
je nach preis wird das nen spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin so froh, dass ich ein Rammscher bin und schon 20 Stacks Titanerz gesammelt hab ^^ ...

Nach Feierabend gehts weiter ^^ ...


----------



## N00blike (8. Juli 2009)

kennt schon wer die neuen werte der drachenaugen?


----------



## Nokt (8. Juli 2009)

Und jemand vom PTR bitte mal die stats von den epischen gems zeigen + wieviele neue rezepte es beim juwehändler gibt
danke


----------



## Giggs (9. Juli 2009)

Die AP Drachenaugen wurden auf 64 oder 68 erhöht, weis nicht mehr genau.

Hat wer erfahrung, obs vom Saroniterz auch epische steine gibt? Ja weis, in den Patchnotes steht nix, aber vllt hat man ja ne kleine chance darauf.


----------



## advanced08 (9. Juli 2009)

stats sind die wie von sturmjuwel... und es gibt wirklich viele neue so rund 30-70


----------



## Nagostyrian (10. Juli 2009)

Wie ist das mit den ehemals-prismatischen Steinen in den Sockeln?
Bleiben die dann einfach drin und der Sockelbonus wird nicht mehr aktiv?


----------



## Géreon (13. Juli 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit den ehemals-prismatischen Steinen in den Sockeln?
> Bleiben die dann einfach drin und der Sockelbonus wird nicht mehr aktiv?




^^ jo genau so!  Ebenfalls musst Du auf deinen Meta Sockel aufpassen. Da dieser wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr aktiv sein wird


----------



## advanced08 (13. Juli 2009)

die werden wie ganz normalen steine

str zm = rot

zaubermacht +crit = orange .....


----------



## NoD (17. Juli 2009)

Ahh ja. News:

aufm PTR kam ja wieder neue patch.

atm kosten die epic Vorlagen nur noch 4 Marken anstatt 5. Der +10 stats prismatic gem kostet nun auch 4 anstatt 3. also alle 4 Marken.

macht dann 73 Vorlagen a 4 Marken = 292 Marken für alle Vorlagen.

Das mit dem 10 Titanstaub abgeben ist nun weg. Dachte das haben sie weggemacht. Aber die haben nur das Quest weggemacht und man kann für 10 Staub 1 Marke kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far


----------



## Grobs (19. Juli 2009)

achja, kann mir jemand sagen welchen skill man haben muss im die neuen rezepte zu lernen?


----------



## Nokt (20. Juli 2009)

Grobs schrieb:


> achja, kann mir jemand sagen welchen skill man haben muss im die neuen rezepte zu lernen?




450,

Noch ne Frage von mir, wurden auf dem PTR zufällig auch epische Schmuckstücke einfgeführt. (war bei sunwell ja auch so)


----------



## Grobs (21. Juli 2009)

ok,danke dir.
hatte selbst schonmal nach geschaut bei wowhead welchen skill die neuen rezepte brauchen, es heraus gefunden und gleich mal auf 450 geskilled...
unmengen an skyflare diamonds transen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schaLkeFanaT (23. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht das jetzt mit den Drachenaugen aus?
Lohnt es sich die schon vorhandenen aufzuheben oder kann man die guten Gewissens verkaufen?


----------



## Flamerina (23. Juli 2009)

schaLkeFanaT schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt mit den Drachenaugen aus?
> Lohnt es sich die schon vorhandenen aufzuheben oder kann man die guten Gewissens verkaufen?



Ich würde die Drachenaugen auf jeden fall erstmal behalten, da ihre Eigenschaft prismatisch mit 3.2 wegfallen wird und somit auch die metasockel höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr aktiv sind. das bedeutet also, dass man neue Drachenaugen seiner Wahl schleifen muss und diese dann in passende Sockel des Equips sockeln muss. Von daher würde ich auf jeden Fall 3 Drachenaugen behalten, oder auch ein paar mehr wenn du noch Frostresi Equip sockeln möchtest etc.


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juli 2009)

Grobs schrieb:


> ok,danke dir.
> hatte selbst schonmal nach geschaut bei wowhead welchen skill die neuen rezepte brauchen, es heraus gefunden und gleich mal auf 450 geskilled...
> unmengen an skyflare diamonds transen lassen
> 
> ...



Du spielst nicht zufällig auf Nathrezim? :>

Btt: Momentan ists so das reine Steine 20 Marken kosten (Rot, gelb, blau) und Mischsteine 10 Marken (Hero-marken).


----------



## Sator (27. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Du spielst nicht zufällig auf Nathrezim? :>
> 
> Btt: Momentan ists so das reine Steine 20 Marken kosten (Rot, gelb, blau) und Mischsteine 10 Marken (Hero-marken).


Kann alle Steine atm für 10 Heromarken kaufen...


----------



## Grobs (27. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Du spielst nicht zufällig auf Nathrezim? :>
> 
> Btt: Momentan ists so das reine Steine 20 Marken kosten (Rot, gelb, blau) und Mischsteine 10 Marken (Hero-marken).



jupp :>


----------



## WeRkO (27. Juli 2009)

Grobs schrieb:


> jupp :>



Hmkay, dann hast du mir 75g gegeben und ich dir'n Haufen Streine transmutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

